# changing draw length



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That really is an older bow. It's not listed on the Hoyt tune charts that go back to 1997.

You will definitely need the help of someone who has been dealing with Hoyts for a long time. Even then, they may not have the parts to get the DL down to fit you. Unfortunately, Hoyt and the other manufacturers don't support older bows with parts. 

Do you know what cams are on the bow? If they aren't too old, you may be able to find the right cams in the classified section. 

What draw length do you need? You will probably need to contact Hoyt to find out which cams will give you the right DL. When you do, be sure to get the string and cable lengths. These can vary depending on the cam size. With most Hoyts, different cam sizes usually require different string and cable lengths, even on the same bow.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## stingray42012 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Allen. That gives me something to go on. I had no idea.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not a coach, but most older bows require you to change the cam or cam module to change the DL. 
It sounds like your DL is probably off by quite a bit. Can I ask do you know the DL of the bow and do you know your wingspan or even height?
There are a few steps here: (I have dealt with this problem a grillion times for myself and others I have helped).

1. Measure your wingspan (finger to finger spread apart). Measure your height. Write these numbers down.
2. Go to a bow shop and have them measure your DL (what it should be). Then have them measure your DL of the bow you have. Write these numbers down.
3. Assuming you need a new part, and they cannot/will not get the part for you, or it would be too expensive, go to the BOW TUNING FORUM here on AT. Ask the Question Cam/DL Module part # for ___BOW MODEL___, and __YOUR CORRECT DL___. 
4. Someone may direct you to a module chart to determine the part number. OR they might just know. Be thorough. Determine the correct part #. 
5. Search for the part # on eBay. Many sellers have many of these parts listed not individually but in a single listing of parts from for instance a similar type of bow in different DL sizes. 
6. Contact Seller for correct part #. 
7. Bring to your trusted dealer/bowshop for help with installation. Make sure they set the draw stop/letoff correctly this is important too.
8. Shoot and enjoy, .

Not trying to make this seem more complicated than it is, just trying to break it down into smaller more tangible steps. Give yourself a week at least to be realistic. As painful as it may be to go through all the BS/finding the parts or whatever, I can promise you will be a happier shooter/hunter for it, and also much more knowledgeable about your equipment!


----------

